# My Dog Pregnant at 8 years old



## at004 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey there, 

i am kind of worried since i think my shih tzu is pregnant from my german shepherd, yeah i know weird mix i caught them in action lol. What worries me is that is it safe for her, she is 8 years old, is there any risks to her life?

What do you recommend to do? I am gonna take her to the vet but just want to assure my mind since its gonna take a couple of days to take her to a vet.

Thank you


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Take her to the vet and abort.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

How far along is she? 
Please follow your veterinarian's advice and abort/spay..... if possible.


----------



## at004 (Jan 3, 2010)

she hadn't passed a month its like 2 weeks, i am going to take her to the vet tomorrow, can't risk the delay thank you for your replies


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Spay her as soon as your vet will do it. There are many reasons not to carry out this pregnancy, not the least of which is the risk of a ceasarian section due to the size of the male dog.

I would not in any way allow a bitch the age of yours to try to carry this litter.

Spay her ASAP.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Ditto ^^^^
There are so many risks here.


----------



## at004 (Jan 3, 2010)

i just called the vet, he was astonished, he said to bring her in tomorrow to double check the pregnancy and then spay. 

How does the spay process take place, is it painful for my dog?
Will she get depressed or any health conditions as a reaction?

Thank you all


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

at004 said:


> i just called the vet, he was astonished, he said to bring her in tomorrow to double check the pregnancy and then spay.
> 
> How does the spay process take place, is it painful for my dog?
> Will she get depressed or any health conditions as a reaction?
> ...


At her age, your bitch should be spayed whether she is pregnant or not. At this point your vet will not be able to determine if she is or is not in whelp.

During a spay operation, an incision is made on the midline of the abdomen. The uterus and ovaries are removed, and then the incision is stitched and/or glued shut.

As with all procedures requiring anesthesia, there are certain risks involved. There is also post surgical recovery pain. In dogs this appears to be minimal, and many bitches show no sign of pain following surgery.

It is possible that she might develop some urinary incontinence after the spaying operation. This happens in a small percentage of spayed females. It happens less often in those spayed at older ages.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Several years ago we did a pregnant spay on my rottie boxer mix, we had to wait until her cycle stopped and she went in right away.
She was sore for a day or two but other than that she did just fine. Regardless, it is a surgury so there is some pain and discomfort but it is short lived and nothing compared to your dog having to endure a c section and still have to care for puppies immediately afterwards.
Spaying is basically the same as a hysterectomy for humans.
Going through with this preganancy can bring up so many complications and potentially needless suffering for your small dog.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

> i just called the vet, he was astonished


Why was your vet astonished?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

didee said:


> Why was your vet astonished?


Probably because of the size difference.

I agree, a spay/abortion is really the only option for this pregnancy.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you care about your dog at all, go get her spayed immediately to abort any pregnancy.
Do not get another intact dog.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Your dog will not be depressed because of spaying. She will likely be healthier over all at this age. 

Your dog wil not feel the surgery because she will be off asleep under anesthesia. I have two knee surgeries under full anesthesia... and it was a breeze (the PT after wasn't much fun but your dog won't have to do any PT). 

She may have to keep relatively quiet for a few days as she heals. In all the spays I have owned (cats and dogs) the cats showed more post operative pain that any of the dogs.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Might consider getting your male fixed while you are at it. You dont want any more "oops" issues happening. Good luck I hope all goes well.


----------

